# Halloween Mega Mix



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get the 'Halloween Mega Mix' I hear from time to time on Halloween Radio? It includes music from various scary movies and sounds bits. Anyone heard this and know what I'm talking about? It doesn't seem like a compilation you can purchase.

Anyone know how to obtain it?


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm curious to hear this.
What is Halloween Radio? A website, podcast?
Please post more info and I can track it down.


----------



## MisteroftheDark (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you mean this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEA9bXym9tc&feature=share


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Try this one - https://rapidshare.com/files/2878982665/The final Horror mix.mp3


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

DJ John said:


> I'm curious to hear this.
> What is Halloween Radio? A website, podcast?
> Please post more info and I can track it down.



Halloween Radio is a year-round - as far as I know - web-based station... there's a link up on the top of the page. (look right under the HF logo - it is a button after the "What's New" "Forum" and "Blogs.")


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

MisteroftheDark said:


> Do you mean this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEA9bXym9tc&feature=share


Nope, not that one. Cool, tho!

Rich, that's not the one, but I like it! Thanks for the links ya'll!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

is it this one? http://soundcloud.com/cheekyboy/halloween-haunt-megamix


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Rich B said:


> is it this one? http://soundcloud.com/cheekyboy/halloween-haunt-megamix


Not that one either!...but another good try! I wish they had more info on Halloween Radio, but all it says is "Halloween Mega Mix". It includes music and sounds bites from lots of films, including Silence of The Lambs, Batman and lots of other stuff that I can't remember off the top of my head!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Why not contact "Halloween Radio" and ask them?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

DJ John said:


> Why not contact "Halloween Radio" and ask them?


Just thinking of doing that!


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Will you please post the information if you find out what it is? Thanks


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

Probably not the one you're looking for, but I love this one:

http://soundcloud.com/g4gorilla/g4gorilla_bring-frankenstein


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

MisteroftheDark said:


> Do you mean this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEA9bXym9tc&feature=share


Hey! This mix is well crafted.
The guy, Steve Heffner, put a lot of time putting this mix together. It's one of the best Halloween mixes I've heard so far.


----------



## riftweaver (Oct 22, 2008)

A guy named Rick has put out three annual Halloween mixes, and I think last year's was called Halloween Mega Mix. In his case he takes his standard songs, and mixes in sound clips. They are very well done in my opinion. One of his noticeable things is Digging in th Dirt, with the sounds of digging and some zombie moaning in the back ground. His mixes include Little Red Riding Hood, People are Strange, Somebody's Watching Me, Halloween (by Heywood) and lots of others. Somewhere in there is a pipe organ intro with a gravelly, "we have been expecting you."

Does any of that sound familiar?

In this case, the creator distributed it via torrent. I don't know where to find it this year. The torrent site I know it from is dead.

Good luck! I originally joined this forum while searching for old Halloween music, and I had little to share for a description, but someone eventually came through for me. :


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have 2 ... CD-1 and CD-2 by a dude called "Rick Radio". These mixes came out in 2005. Here's the track listing:

CD-1
Organ Prelude
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.
Addams Groove - MC Hammer
Devil in my Car - B-52's
Witchy Woman - The Eagles
Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival
I'm the Boogeyman - KC and the Sunshine Band
Who Can It Be Now - Men At Work
Twilight Zone - Golden Earring
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Theme from Halloween
Livin' in a Haunted House - Elvira
Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs
I Put a Spell on You - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
Nightmare on My Street - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Desperation Samba - Jimmy Buffett
Evil Ways - Santana
Carnival Finale

CD-2
Halloween - Drew Hastings?
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
Digging in the Dirt - Peter Gabriel
Music from Psycho
Cry Little Sister - Gerard McMann
People Are Strange - The Doors
Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett
Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
Tubular Bells (with fx) - Mike Oldfield
Some Freddy Krueger song
Techno Theme from Halloween
Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Nature Trail to Hell - Weird Al Yankovic
I Ain't Superstitious - Megadeath?
This Is Halloween - from Nightmare Before Halloween
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
Pet Cemetery - Ramones
Monster Rap - Elvira
Welcome to my Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## riftweaver (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Dinsosaur1972,

That is one of Rick's mixes, which I was describing. That one is my favorite of his.  

He released one last year, in a 12-track (I think) .m4a format, called Halloween Mega Mix. Same material, different mix.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

If possible, can you guys post links to these mixes?
I'd like to check them out.
Googling "Halloween mega mix" and "rick radio" doesn't generate very good results.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got a Halloween Megamix by Mr. Ed ... 4 minutes, 24 seconds ... starts with lightning, Vincent Price laughing, lots "Phantom of the Opera" organ and singing, screaming, very techno.

I also have Halloween Haunt Megamix (2009), 1 hour, 7 minutes ... you can find it here...


----------



## riftweaver (Oct 22, 2008)

DJ John said:


> If possible, can you guys post links to these mixes?
> I'd like to check them out.
> Googling "Halloween mega mix" and "rick radio" doesn't generate very good results.


I noticed that while looking for a link to post.  Unfortunately, I'm not aware of any place where these are currently available or I'd love to share.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Rich B said:


> is it this one? http://soundcloud.com/cheekyboy/halloween-haunt-megamix



That mix is awesome but is no longer available. Is it anywhere else?


----------



## Swingtime DJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Zombastic said:


> That mix is awesome but is no longer available. Is it anywhere else?


That link still works for me...


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Swingtime DJ said:


> That link still works for me...


It says the download limit has been reached when I try to download it.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I also have Halloween Haunt Megamix (2009), 1 hour, 7 minutes ... you can find it here...


That's a good one. Too bad you can't download it anymore as it has exceeded the 100 downloads limit on soundcloud.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> That's a good one. Too bad you can't download it anymore as it has exceeded the 100 downloads limit on soundcloud.


PM me if you need it.


----------

